# TREE STAND ???



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I thought I read a post about a ID TAGGING system for leaving a tree stand set up on public land does anyone have more info about this I didn't find anything in the regs book thanks


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't know about ohio but we do in Indiana. it just cuts down on thefts. we have to have our name address and phone number on the stand where it can be read from the ground. I think its a great idea.

we was carrying our stands out one day when the dnr came up. he checked our stands for this info and checked all our id's to make sure they were our stands.
sherman


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I heard the same some time ago.
It took some doing, but I found this.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't leave ANYTHING on public ground...pack out what you pack in...aluminum stands are light and easy to deal with...just my 2 cents for what its worth.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

On public land I find a tree that I can use a climbing stand on, carry the stand in, and carry it out! Hanging stands and stick ladders are for private land, and that's still no guarantee!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I log chain all my stands up with a nasty lock you cant cut with bolt cutters. I dont hunt public but over the years I have had 2 cameras, 3 stands and a groundblind jacked. Chain them up now. Thieves come to steal. the cameras were locked with cable and you see where they nipped it off the tree with cutters. I hate thieves!!!


----------



## jmay (Jun 12, 2012)

check page 39 under " on public land" in you ohio hunting regs book. The information your looking for is new this year so it will be in red. general rules for hunting public land are listed in this section.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Shaun69007 said:


> I log chain all my stands up with a nasty lock you cant cut with bolt cutters. I dont hunt public but over the years I have had 2 cameras, 3 stands and a groundblind jacked. Chain them up now. Thieves come to steal. the cameras were locked with cable and you see where they nipped it off the tree with cutters. I hate thieves!!!


you really cant stop a real thief if he wants something. my grandson left his new bike at his girlfriends house, it was locked to the hand rail on the step's.his girlfriend and her family went out to eat. when they came home the bike was gone. that makes 3 bikes he's had stolen since school started. all a person needs to steal a tree stand or anything locked up is a cordless cut off tool. it will cut through chain, cable, or even a hardened lock.
sherman


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I had a nice two man ladder stand stolen in Ashland county on public land a few years back. I hunted from it most of bow season up until after gun season then they swiped it. I deserve I guess but I sure would have like to caught someone in the act... I’d still be kickin their ass... burns me up.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I had a nice two man ladder stand stolen in Ashland county on public land a few years back. I hunted from it most of bow season up until after gun season then they swiped it. I deserve I guess but I sure would have like to caught someone in the act... I’d still be kickin their ass... burns me up.


That is one of my fantasies!! 
My luck though is it’d be a ninja and I’d get my arse beat and loose a stand. Haha
They’d leave real tired though.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

threeten said:


> That is one of my fantasies!!
> My luck though is it’d be a ninja and I’d get my arse beat and loose a stand. Haha
> They’d leave real tired though.


you might be ok if he forgot his lunch and you could hold out for him to get tired and hungry, LOL.
sherman


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

threeten said:


> That is one of my fantasies!!
> My luck though is it’d be a ninja and I’d get my arse beat and loose a stand. Haha
> They’d leave real tired though.


Lol, right! If that would be the case it would still be worth the ass whoopin to me. It would probably end up being theirs but they would definitely have to earn that stand lol. Well back then anyway when I was still pretty healthy haha.


----------



## Just 1 More (Apr 15, 2018)

One of my old sayings... You might whoop my ass but you'll damn sure know I was there


----------



## catmoris (Jul 12, 2012)

Lock is not for thieves, lock means that no buddy home


----------

